# Boston Planning a "Supervised Injection Site"



## Code 3 (Dec 28, 2012)

No words for this.

Boston Nonprofit Plans To Open A Room For Supervised Heroin Highs

"There have for months been hushed conversations among opiate addiction providers about creating a Supervised Injection Facility (SIF) in Boston. Nine countries around the world have such facilities - where men and women inject heroin or ingest other illegal drugs, under the guidance of a nurse or other medical professional."


----------



## officerbob (Mar 20, 2011)

This is starting to become ridiculous. These individuals need to be charged with conspiracy to violate drug laws. Enabling is not assisting an addict.


----------



## Tuna (Jun 1, 2006)

Could be good detail money!


----------



## FTH (Sep 11, 2013)

It's utopia ...

The room would NOT allow injecting or even bringing in illegal drugs. It would be the safe place for people to come when they are high so they don't overdose alone in the alley. Nurses would talk to the addicts about treatment but people are free to come and go as they please.

A lot of resources would be needed to keep this room running. 
Very few (if any) people would be willing to enter treatment program. 
"No illegal drugs" policy looks nice on paper! In reality they will have to deal with it. They have don't have a plan for this scenario.


----------



## Pvt. Cowboy (Jan 26, 2005)

Hush said:


> Make everyone who participates sign a "Do Not Resuscitate" order
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Could put a big dent in the scumbag population with a whole bunch of DNR's and lack of narcan. Make sure there's a doctor on staff to call time of deaths.

Shit like this is proof this country has been turned upside down. Right is now wrong.


----------



## Mr Scribbles (Jul 7, 2012)

You know this is what those f'ng libs imagine...


----------



## Mr Scribbles (Jul 7, 2012)

O and just what we need...more fucking junked out zombies.
When will one of these things pop up in some bedroom community? (sorry bedroom PD's but enuf's enuf here)


----------



## Goose (Dec 1, 2004)

Pvt. Cowboy said:


> Could put a big dent in the scumbag population with a whole bunch of DNR's and lack of narcan. Make sure there's a doctor on staff to call time of deaths.
> 
> Shit like this is proof this country has been turned upside down. Right is now wrong.


They should just hire medical examiners to do details. Win/win.


----------



## mpd61 (Aug 7, 2002)

Will they allow SSPO's to do the details?


----------



## BxDetSgt (Jun 1, 2012)

Stupid idea. The same people pushing this idea will be screaming when the windows on their Saab are broken by the clients of this place.


----------



## HistoryHound (Aug 30, 2008)

Anyone who thinks that people aren't going to be sneaking in drugs and using them in the facility is delusional. How long until the first idiot ODs there, can't be brought back and the "grieving" family files a multi-million dollar lawsuit? What are they going to do when (not if) they catch someone using onsite? We all know they won't don anything, so their policy against bringing in drugs is useless.


----------



## felony (Oct 24, 2014)

I hate this state. Lets enable drug use in a safe environment. That's a great deterrent for future drug users!


----------



## Sgt Jack (Aug 17, 2003)

mpd61 said:


> Will they allow SSPO's to do the details?


I wouldn't take one even if they did. Honestly I'm all for rehab and getting help but even for me this shits off the chain.


----------



## zm88 (Mar 5, 2009)

One step closer to hamsterdam. Stopped a kid the other day at work and as the badge came out he went to pull the needle out of his pocket. These animals live for one thing, that next high. The cracked out 18 year old I had today stank of piss but didn't cAre. Just wanted to get released so she could get high again. No Narcan, DNRs and no calls to h/h or PD when a "client" has unexpected results.



mpd61 said:


> Will they allow SSPO's to do the details?


How bout SPO?? Just kidding. I get more than my fair share of junkies in the crossing.


----------



## Code 3 (Dec 28, 2012)

Mr Scribbles said:


> O and just what we need...more fucking junked out zombies.
> When will one of these things pop up in some bedroom community? (sorry bedroom PD's but enuf's enuf here)


I know... Like D-4 isn't riddled enough with the walking dead. Cumberland Farms sidewalk.... Aaand he's back up!


----------



## Mr Scribbles (Jul 7, 2012)

felony said:


> I hate this state. Lets enable drug use in a safe environment. That's a great deterrent for future drug users!


While we tax tobacco and alcohol


----------



## Danusmc0321 (May 21, 2012)

"Hi police, yeah I'm a nurse at that legal drug flop house, I just had this guy pressuring me to give him 60$ for a pack of cigarette and when I said no he broke the window in my car and stole my radio and wallet"


----------

